# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2020 às 01:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Jan 2020 às 03:26)

Bom ano 2020 ! 

Registo 6.2°C // 63%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2020 às 10:06)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 0,7°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2020 às 10:58)

Boas...novo ano ,sol ,com 9.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Jan 2020 às 11:01)

Bom dia, com os votos de um feliz ano de 2020 para todos.

O ano começa com céu limpo e frio , na estação do aeródromo - 2.8ºc na horária das 8h na cidade registei uma mínima de 6.4ºc no auriol e agora já com 9.4ºc.

Por volta das 10h geada na zona baixa da cidade e nevoeiro na Cova da Beira.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2020 às 11:13)

Feliz ano novo a todos!!

Mais um dia com temperatura acima da média a caminho, céu limpo, *11.8ºC*
Mínima de *1.1ºC*, alguma geada.

Mínimas mais baixas das redondezas:
-4.7ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira
-2.7ºC em Pinhanços, Seia
-2.4ºC em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca
-1.9ºC em Santa Comba Dão


Valores de precipitação nos últimos anos, numa quinta situada num vale na fronteira entre o concelho de Viseu e Tondela, a +-250m de altitude:
Média dos últimos 7 anos é de 1281mm, ligeiramente superior à média anual da estação de Viseu-cidade (situada a +- 450m).

Localização da quinta:
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.5762988,-7.9888829,535m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Jan 2020 às 13:23)

Noite com formação de geada, valeu a fogueira para nos aquecer. 
Bom Ano. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2020 às 16:21)

Temperatura em queda, *12.6ºC*, após uma máxma de *14.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2020 às 16:38)

Boas...o dia terminar calmo ,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2020 às 17:02)

Boa tarde, o nevoeiro dissipou mais tarde, a tarde foi agradável com máxima de 14,4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2020 às 17:29)

Boas...sem vento ...boa queda ,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2020 às 21:22)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 6.4ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (2 Jan 2020 às 01:23)

Boas.
5.0°C // 73%hr

Mais frio em relação a ontem à mesma hora, e com mais HR.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2020 às 02:07)

Fraca inversão na madrugada anterior por este canto,com mínima de *-0.5ºC* e alguma geada.

Por agora vou com 1.2ºC


----------



## Ruk@ (2 Jan 2020 às 04:24)

Por Lamego as noites têm estado fresquinhas... última noite de 2019, -2º; na primeira noite de 2020, .1º.


----------



## Serrano (2 Jan 2020 às 10:09)

Um pouco depois das 09 horas passei no Canhoso (Covilhã) e o termómetro do carro marcava -1ºC, com nevoeiro e muita geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2020 às 12:28)

Boas ...ainda a pairar alguma neblina pela zona sul da cidade ,com 7.7ºC .

Dados de ontem 4.7ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Jan 2020 às 13:27)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 9.8°c , uma manhã muito fria na Cova da Beira com geada e nevoeiro , ao chegar ao trabalho no parque industrial do Canhoso pouco antes das 9h o sensor do carro marcava 0ºc, no sensor auriol só me apercebi da temperatura chegar aos 3ºc depois das 11h.
De manhã no sensor de casa a temperatura era bem mais elevada pois encontra-se na parede do prédio a cerca de 6mts.do solo ,quando sai marcava 6.1ºc enquanto o sensor do carro marcava 2ºc .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.8°c
Min 5.9°c
Max 9.8°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 3.5°c a essa hora que é a máxima horaria de hoje.
Min horária -2.7°c à 3h e às 8h
Max horária 3.5°c às 12h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2020 às 15:13)

Boas...ainda a pairar alguma neblina pela zona sul ,nuvens altas ,o ar lá fora ,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2020 às 15:42)

Já é o 7º dia consecutivo com a bacia do Douro interior sob nevoeiro!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2020 às 16:27)

Boas ...nevoeiro chegou ....tudo tapado ,com 5.2ºC .


----------



## lmg (2 Jan 2020 às 18:35)

Hoje por Lamego:
Máxima de 5.0ºC
Mínima de -2.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2020 às 21:14)

Boas...nuvens médias .o nevoeiro foi-se ao final da tarde ,a temperatura vai subindo devagar,hoje a mínima ficou fixado pelas  17h 30m da tarde ,com 7.9ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2020 às 22:00)

Boas...noite calma ,com 7.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 9.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2020 às 22:02)

*5.9ºC*, temperatura estagnada.

Só aqui é que não temos nevoeiro, os dias aborrecidos e  amenos continuam, hoje máxima de *13.1ºC*
Mínima de *1ºC*
Que venha a chuva!!*
*
Algumas mínimas interessantes:

Gojim, Armamar: - 4.6ºC
Moimenta da Beira: - 4.4ºC (mínima horária)
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: - 4.3ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Jan 2020 às 22:36)

Boa noite, pela manhã formação de geada, na serra já esteve mais fresco devido ao vento que se fazia sentir. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (3 Jan 2020 às 01:32)

Boas. Céu encoberto por neblina. Passámos de um frio seco para um frio húmido.
6.5°C // 85%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2020 às 07:06)

Bom dia, ontem geada com nevoeiro que se prolongou em Arganil até às 12:30 , durante a tarde muitas nuvens.

Hoje temperatura nos 7,2°C e algumas nuvens.

Foto tirada ontem a caminho do trabalho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2020 às 10:09)

Boas...hoje melhor ambiente ,nuvens altas e com 11.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2020 às 10:34)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Peso da régua 
7,5°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2020 às 11:29)

Dia mais fresco hoje, céu nublado por nuvens altas, *8.8ºC*

Mínima: *4.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2020 às 14:44)

Boas….melhor ambiente hoje ...muito sol e quente,tudo calmo  e com 13.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2020 às 15:05)

Boas 
Lamego 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
11°C









Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2020 às 20:27)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2020 às 22:43)

Boas….noite calma ,com 10.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2020 às 22:52)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Céu nublado
> Peso da régua
> 7,5°C
> ...


Ao ver estas fotos lembrei-me de como me surpreendi ontem ao passar na ponte da Arrábida e ver a cor "café com leite" escuro das águas do Douro, ainda mais intensa do que aqui. Eu sei que a memória é curta, mas já não me lembro da última vez em que o tinha visto assim tão colorido.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2020 às 22:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Ao ver estas fotos lembrei-me de como me surpreendi ontem ao passar na ponte da Arrábida e ver a cor "café com leite" escuro das águas do Douro, ainda mais intensa do que aqui. Eu sei que a memória é curta, mas já não me lembro da última vez em que o tinha visto assim tão colorido.


Reparei que as águas do rio iam castanhas , depois das últimas cheias 
Ainda vai demorar a clarear 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2020 às 22:55)

joselamego disse:


> Reparei que as águas do rio iam castanhas , depois das últimas cheias
> Ainda vai demorar a clarear
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Pois, imagino que sim. A ver se consigo fazer uns registos nos próximos dias, está mesmo invulgar


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2020 às 22:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois, imagino que sim. A ver se consigo fazer uns registos nos próximos dias, está mesmo invulgar


Deves tirar sim 
Tuas fotos e do Ricardo são top , do melhor  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2020 às 22:58)

joselamego disse:


> Deves tirar sim
> Tuas fotos e do Ricardo são top , do melhor
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado José


----------



## Bajorious (4 Jan 2020 às 01:45)

Boas.
7.1°C // 84%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2020 às 07:34)

Bom dia, ontem o nascer do sol foi bonito, o dia esteve sempre com nuvens, umas vezes mais outras não, hoje 4°C  e nevoeiro.
A segunda  e terceira foto foi tirada no amanhecer de ontem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2020 às 10:18)

Boas...sol  e vento fraco ,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2020 às 11:25)

João Pedro disse:


> A ver se consigo fazer uns registos nos próximos dias, está mesmo invulgar



Acho que sim João, porque pelo que li já não acontecia desde 2001, ano fatídico da queda da ponte Entre-os-Rios! Mas também pelo que vi na tv , é uma lufada de ar fresco para o ecossistema do rio toda essa argila que vai fertilizar naturalmente a água do rio , e do mar posteriormente , e o S.João promete ter sardinha de alta qualidade à conta da situação 



joselamego disse:


> Tuas fotos e do Ricardo são top , do melhor



Obrigado amigo 

---------------------------------------------

As duas últimas fotos estão magníficas @Manmarlopes


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Jan 2020 às 13:22)

Boa Tarde, manhã de nevoeiro por aqui o Sol entretanto já apareceu.
Bom fim de semana. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2020 às 14:09)

Quase toda a bacia do douro coberta por um estrato de nevoeiro.

Ao início desta tarde o topo do nevoeiro coincidia com o ponto mais alto da Nogueira (1300m). Por essa altura ainda algum sincelo e, por vezes, era também possível observar um halo solar.












Seguimos com nevoeiro alto e 4ºC por aqui.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2020 às 14:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> As duas últimas fotos estão magníficas @Manmarlopes



Obrigado @Ricardo Carvalho por aqui e agora o sol torna-se a esconder, vento desagradável de este com 12,7°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2020 às 17:29)

Hoje em Várzea da Serra a temperatura máxima foi de 7,1ºC às 0h00 e a mínima de 2,8ºC às 14:28. 

Por agora 2,9ºC e nevoeiro alto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2020 às 17:38)

Boas...mais um dia de céu limpo ...hoje foi mais fresco devido ao vento ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2020 às 19:15)

Boas….ventinho  de NNW,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Jan 2020 às 21:17)

Boas.
Bem isto hoje desceu e bem... Registo 3.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2020 às 22:51)

Boas...ventinho  a correr,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jan 2020 às 00:32)

3.4°C // 66%HR

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2020 às 08:09)

Bom dia, mais uma vez nevoeiro com alguma geada, 0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (5 Jan 2020 às 08:39)

Os dias agora seguem com nevoeiro, hoje mais baixo do que ontem, e está mais vento.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2020 às 09:02)

Primeiro a geada, depois o nevoeiro e agora até um pouco de sincelo em algumas plantas aqui na rua. No meu sensor -0,1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

Céu limpo, *6ºC*

mínima de *1.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2020 às 10:31)

Boas...mais um dia de sol ….chuva foi-se e não volta ,com 9.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 6.0ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Jan 2020 às 11:32)

Bom dia, manhã fria pela Covilhã , por volta das 8h30m temperatura a rondar os 0ºc com geada tanto na cidade como na Cova da Beira.

A mínima de 2020 na estação do aeródromo é de dia 1 com -3.1ºc , hoje a mínima horária foi às 8h com 0.2ºc 

Caminhada de hoje passando na zona baixa da cidade perto da estação do aeródromo a cerca de 470mts.de alt:































E depois a cerca de 625mts.alt no Vale da Ribeira da Carpinteira:

Com céu limpo





O nevoeiro hoje só para nordeste na zona da Serra da Malcata:





Ribeira da Carpinteira:






Geada junto à antiga fábrica da Nova penteação:


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2020 às 12:56)

Mais um dia de verdadeiro frio e nevoeiro no Nordeste do distrito, apenas 1.1ºC em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
Entre 2 e 3ºC em Moimenta da Beira, Pesqueira, Armamar.

Bem mais ameno por aqui, *9.3ºC* com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2020 às 13:58)

Boas...sol  e sem chuva no horizonte ,hoje mais quentinho o ambiente ,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2020 às 14:51)

Temperatura em queda já, *8.8ºC*
Máxima: *10.1ºC*

Em Várzea da Serra não passou dos 1.6ºC durante a tarde.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jan 2020 às 16:20)

Boas.
Noite bem fria pela Covilhã. Registei mínima de 0.8°C (a cerca de 700 mts. alt.)
A máxima hoje não foi além dos 6.3°C.

Dados actuais: 5.4°C // 76%HR

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Jan 2020 às 16:49)

Boa tarde, com 7.1°c no auriol com máxima de 9.8°c e mínima de 2.1°c na Covilhã a 725mts em Cantar Galo.

Durante a tarde fui dar uma volta pela encosta e num pequeno vale onde nesta altura o Sol não bate registei 0.1°c no auriol perto da entrada de uma mina.










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2020 às 16:50)

Boas...final de tarde calma com vento fraco ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2020 às 17:13)

*5.3ºC*
Mais frio que nos últimos dias por esta hora.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2020 às 18:21)

-0,2C em Várzea da Serra neste momento. 
Dia gelado por lá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2020 às 18:35)

Boas...sem vento ...vai descendo,com 7.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2020 às 18:39)

*3.3ºC*, está a descer bem!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2020 às 18:52)

Boa noite, 3,9°C com céu limpo, tarde com sol depois de uma manhã com nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Jan 2020 às 19:33)

Boa noite , o nevoeiro hoje terá estado instalado no distrito da Guarda, a vista para nordeste não mudou durante todo o dia e a imagem de satélite confirma.


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

Boa noite , Covilhã com 3ºc no sensor do carro (no de casa 6.0ºc mas na parede do prédio a cerca de 6mts do solo).
Houve um arrefecimento de cerca de 3ºc entre as 17h e as 18h.

Hoje de tarde a cerca de 800mts.alt.num pequeno vale onde o Sol não bate


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2020 às 20:12)

Boas….com 6.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2020 às 21:44)

*1.7ºC*, nova mínima do dia


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Jan 2020 às 23:49)

Boa noite, por aqui a temperatura também está a descer bem, quando sai de Pomares já existia formação de geada, neste momento em Coimbra no Hospital pediatdico está frio, mas para já não observo geada. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2020 às 01:43)

Como já tinha referido, a máxima que obtive não chegou aos 7°C. Esteve um dia bastante frio.

Neste momento registo 1.8°C.
Com 73%Hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2020 às 07:40)

Bom dia, por aqui formação de geada com nevoeiro agora de manhã, temperatura 1,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Jan 2020 às 09:23)

Bom dia ,hoje novamente com geada tanto na Covilhã como na Cova da Beira, com -1ºc no carro pouco depois das 8h.
Na estação do aeródromo mínima horaria às 8h de -2.8ºc.
Agora com 2.3ºc no auriol no Parque Industrial do Canhoso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2020 às 11:04)

Boas….noite e madrugada ...nunca mais chove ,mais um dia de sol ,com 9.6ºC e vento fraco .

Dados de ontem 3.8ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2020 às 13:21)

Um cheirinho a inverno por estas bandas.

Freezing fog durante grande parte da noite e manhã. Agora ainda 0,8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2020 às 14:01)

Fotos de Hugo Lopes esta manhã em Ribeiradio, Oliveira de Frades. À hora das fotografias (9h45) a temperaura estava em -1ºC.

Uma pista de gelo autêntica.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2020 às 14:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotos de Hugo Lopes esta manhã em Ribeiradio, Oliveira de Frades. À hora das fotografias (9h45) a temperaura estava em -1ºC.
> 
> Uma pista de gelo autêntica.



Que perigo!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2020 às 15:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotos de Hugo Lopes esta manhã em Ribeiradio, Oliveira de Frades. À hora das fotografias (9h45) a temperaura estava em -1ºC.
> 
> Uma pista de gelo autêntica.





What the fuck  Tal como o @MSantos disse , um perigo brutal!   Seria muito importante que quem fez os registos , tenha alertado as autoridades competentes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2020 às 15:02)

Boas….muito sol ...com passagem de algumas nuvens altas ,vento fraco e com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2020 às 15:36)

Boas. Mínima de 1.3°C.
Máxima de hoje foi de 8.3°C.

Dados actuais: 7.5°C // 57%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2020 às 17:58)

Boas….final de tarde calma...sem vento ,com 7.7ºC e vai descendo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2020 às 20:26)

Boa noite, por Arganil o sol apareceu depois das 12 horas, nuvens altas durante a tarde, quando saí do trabalho o carro já avisava de perigo de gelo, cerca de 3,0°C pelas 18:30. Por aqui e agora 1,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2020 às 21:14)

Boas...noite calma ,com 7.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.9ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2020 às 21:21)

O nevoeiro manteve-se todo o dia provocando uma fraca amplitude térmica.

Os meus extremos: -0,6ºC / 1,3ºC

Por agora, nevoeiro e 0,6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2020 às 01:33)

4.5°C // 54%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2020 às 07:43)

Bom dia!
Hoje a mínima de -5,1C em Várzea da Serra. É para já a temperatura mais baixa deste inverno.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Jan 2020 às 08:56)

Bom dia, hoje na Covilhã com alguma geada mas muito menos que ontem.
A mínima ontem na estação do aeródromo foi de -3.4°c , para já hoje a mínima horária é de -0.4°c às 8h.

À pouco no carro:









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2020 às 09:54)

Manhã de nevoeiro, sincelo e algum nevisco. Coloco fotos mais tarde. Por agora -1,8ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2020 às 10:18)

Inverno muito fraco, por esta altura num Outono/Inverno normal já tinha pelo menos meia dúzia de mínimas de -2/-3°C acumuladas.
Hoje sempre foi aos negativos, -0.3°C de mínima.

Agora segue nos 2.8°C


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jan 2020 às 10:38)

Dan disse:


> Manhã de nevoeiro, sincelo e algum nevisco. Coloco fotos mais tarde. Por agora -1,8ºC no meu sensor.


O que é nevisco? 
É quando vemos os cristais de gelo do nevoeiro gelado a mover-se?


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Jan 2020 às 10:40)

Manhã cinzenta e 3ºC em Vila Real às 10:40


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2020 às 12:00)

Algumas fotos desta manhã.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2020 às 12:04)

Para além do sincelo temos também a deposição de pequenos cristais que vão caindo do nevoeiro e aderem a algumas superfícies.








Não tem a consistência do sincelo, remove-se facilmente e é pouco denso.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2020 às 12:08)

Paulo H disse:


> O que é nevisco?
> É quando vemos os cristais de gelo do nevoeiro gelado a mover-se?



É uma ligeira deposição de cristais de gelo que andam em suspensão no nevoeiro, mas vão caindo lentamente. É quase um chuvisco de neve! 

Está representado nas excelentes e geladas fotos do @Dan!


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jan 2020 às 12:12)

MSantos disse:


> É uma ligeira deposição de cristais de gelo que andam em suspensão no nevoeiro, mas vão caindo lentamente. É quase um chuvisco de neve!
> 
> Está representado nas excelentes e geladas fotos do @Dan!



Ah ok.. Lembro-me de ter visto, quando ainda era miúdo. Por vezes parecem brilhantes.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2020 às 12:18)

Paulo H disse:


> O que é nevisco?
> É quando vemos os cristais de gelo do nevoeiro gelado a mover-se?



Sim, vão depositando sobre as superfícies.

Nesta foto é possível ver esses cristais (muito pequenos e em forma de grão) depositados sobre o para brisas do meu carro, que estava coberto por uma camada de gelo transparente.





Na minha rua a precipitação destes pequenos cristais foi residual, mas noutras zonas da cidade a quantidade foi suficiente para deixar algumas superfícies brancas.

Ainda -0,5ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Jan 2020 às 13:25)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 9.3°c, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.3°c
Min 4.7°c
Max 9.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 6.9°c a essa hora.
Min horária -0.4°c às 8h
Max horária 6.9°c às 12h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2020 às 14:51)

Boas...depois de algum frio pela pela noite e manhã ,pela tarde bom ambiente e sol quente ,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2020 às 17:07)

Boas….mais um final de tarde calma ...nunca mais chove ,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2020 às 17:10)

Hoje o nevoeiro não se manteve o dia todo, o sol ainda apareceu por uns instantes. 

Por agora 0,9ºC.

Os meus extremos de hoje: -1,9ºC / 1,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2020 às 17:35)

Na terra dos meus tios, Pinhel(Guarda) também está muito frio.

Extremos de hoje: - 0,8 graus / 0,7 graus

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IGUARDAP2


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2020 às 18:38)

*3.8ºC
*
Máxima de *11.6ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2020 às 20:06)

Boa noite, hoje o mesmo de ontem, mínima de -1,1°C e máxima de 13,3°C com nevoeiro de manhã e sol à tarde. 2,4°C por agora.

Foto tirada de manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2020 às 20:41)




----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2020 às 21:10)

2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2020 às 21:10)

Boas….noite calma ,o vento mexeu-se a temperatura subiu ,com 9.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2020 às 08:00)

Nevoeiro, -2ºC, gelo e sincelo na maior parte das superfícies.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2020 às 08:42)

Mínima de 0.1°C.
0.6°C por agora, que foi a máxima de ontem em Trancoso, iam tendo um "ice day", (quando a máxima não ultrapassa os 0°C)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2020 às 09:27)

Bruta mínima no Vale de Ananda-Ourondo,Covilhã: - 5,5 graus!
Com uma estrada municipal a passar ali ao lado da estação, faço ideia o perigo.

Martim Branco, Castelo Branco tambem registou uma mínima muito baixa, foi aos - 4,9 graus.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2020 às 10:20)

Congelação quase imediata em Pendilhe, Vila Nova de Paiva

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1637097336556559?view=permalink&id=2423907771208841


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2020 às 13:09)

Boas...noite fresca e manhã ...algum gelo pela alvorada ,céu limpo e vento fraco...nunca mais chove ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Jan 2020 às 13:12)

Boa tarde,na Covilhã com 9.2°c, mais um dia de céu praticamente limpo e vento quase nulo.
A geada hoje somente na zona baixa da cidade e na Cova da Beira com uma mínima horária de -1.2°c na estação do aeródromo às 7h.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2020 às 14:26)

Boas….muito sol  e meio quente ...melhor ambiente na rua com vento fraco,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2020 às 14:41)

Hoje tivemos a manhã mais complicada em termos de gelo. O freezing fog deixou uma película de gelo bastante denso em todas as superfícies. Limpar o pára-brisas foi hoje uma tarefa muito difícil. Mas o sincelo deixou a paisagem particularmente bonita.

Por agora sol e 6,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2020 às 19:06)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 7.0ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Jan 2020 às 20:15)

Boas, mais uma manhã de formação de geada, hoje a temperatura desceu aos - 3, pela serra a temperatura até estava amena a rondar os 14 graus. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2020 às 21:04)

Boas….tudo calmo ,com 6.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 1.9ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Jan 2020 às 00:48)

6.0°C // 51%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2020 às 06:49)

Bom dia, ao contrário dos últimos dias, hoje não há nevoeiro, há nuvens e estão 4,2°C. Ainda é cedo, daqui a pouco já público uma foto para ilustrar.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2020 às 07:38)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, ao contrário dos últimos dias, hoje não há nevoeiro, há nuvens e estão 4,2°C. Ainda é cedo, daqui a pouco já público uma foto para ilustrar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Como prometido, foto para oeste e as outras para este com 20 minutos de intervalo















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2020 às 11:54)

Boas….sol  e hoje mais quentinho o ambiente ...nunca mais chove ,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2020 às 13:01)

Por aqui 4,9ºC e céu nublado, com 0,7ºC de mínima no meu sensor.


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Jan 2020 às 13:12)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 11.9°c, hoje menos frio que nos dias anteriores, já não me apercebi de geada em algum local.
Céu com algumas nuvens o vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.9°c
Min 7.1°c
Max 11.9°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 10.3°c a essa hora.
Min horária 0.8°c às 6h
Max horária 10.3°c às 12h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2020 às 13:55)

Boas….mais quentinho ....a casa está um ...abrir janelas viradas ao sol para entrar o ar quente ,com 14.2ºC..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2020 às 16:13)

Boas...nuvens altas e baixas a chegar ...a fazer já sombra ,com 14.8ºC...bom ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2020 às 17:28)

Boas...meio nublado  e vento hoje de WNW,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2020 às 19:04)

Boas...mais limpo ...e hoje já rola um ventinho fresco  NNW,coisa que não têm havido nos últimos tempos ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2020 às 19:47)

Boa noite, 8,6°C com o céu quase limpo, alguma chuva fraca durante a tarde 0,2mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2020 às 21:21)

Boas...o vento mais calmo de WNW ,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Jan 2020 às 01:38)

Boas.
Depois de uma tarde amena e um vento morno, volta outra vez o frio gélido...
4.9°C // 51%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Jan 2020 às 13:31)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 10°c, com céu limpo e vento fraco, foi a noite menos fria do ano , a mínima horária na estação do aeródromo foi às 0h com 5.4°c, a partir daí o vento passou a ser predominante de norte com as temperaturas a subirem e a Hr a descer.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10°c
Min 6.6°c
Max 10°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 10.2°c a essa hora.
Min horária 5.4°c às 0h
Max horária 10.2°c às 12h

Nos dados da estação nota-se bem a evolução desta noite.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2020 às 15:43)

Boas….hoje mais fresco….devido ao vento ,céu limpo,nunca mais chove ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2020 às 19:56)

Boas...limpo e algum vento ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2020 às 21:09)

Boa noite, hoje cenário diferente do de ontem, geada de manhã com mínima de -2,2°C. Por agora 1,0° C com luar.

Fotos tiradas de manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2020 às 21:29)

Boas...ventinho fresco a correr ,noite lua grande ,com 8.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.7ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2020 às 22:42)

Boas ,
Fez hoje 10 anos que tivemos nevão no interior Norte 
Saudades 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jan 2020 às 03:49)

4.6°C // 55%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (11 Jan 2020 às 10:33)

3.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2020 às 10:50)

Boas...sol  a perder de vista ,nunca mais chove ...hoje tenho que regar o jardim ,com 10.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2020 às 11:07)

Manhã de geada (-7ºC na relva), até deu para gelar o pequeno lago da rotunda aqui próxima. Por agora ainda 2,3ºC no meu sensor e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2020 às 13:14)

Boas...já com sol mais quentinho ,a rega já foi ,há sombra está ligeiramente ,com 11.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2020 às 17:24)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ....já é normal ,com 9.9ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2020 às 19:04)

Boas...sem vento a descer bem ,com 6.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2020 às 19:57)

Boas...está de cima da mínima da noite passada,com 5.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2020 às 21:21)

Boas ,com 4.9ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jan 2020 às 22:47)

Boas. Está um frio daqueles...
Céu limpo e sem vento.
3.9°C // 67%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jan 2020 às 02:58)

3.7°C // 64%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2020 às 08:15)

Bom dia, geada tal como ontem, -3,0°C e durante a noite uma visibilidade fantástica devido ao luar, ontem à tarde temperatura agradável.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2020 às 08:21)

*-0.4ºC*, bastante geada.
mínima: *-0.8ºC*

Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: -5.2ºC
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca: -4.1ºC
Pinhanços, Seia: -3.9ºC


A estação do Caramulinho do ipma, parece estar a debitar dados correctos de temperatura finalmente!!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2020 às 09:44)

Nickname disse:


> *-0.4ºC*, bastante geada.
> mínima: *-0.8ºC*
> 
> Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: -5.2ºC
> ...



Boas

Junto estes dois registos. 

-5,3 graus em Martim Branco, Castelo Branco
-5,2 graus em Vale de Ananda, Covilhã


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2020 às 10:23)

A geada mais severa da temporada (-9ºC na relva) e também algum nevoeiro. Esta manhã era quase só geada. O sincelo era escasso e limitado às áreas mais expostas.











Ainda nevoeiro, geada e -1,1ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2020 às 10:28)

Uma cotovia-montesina na geada, esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (12 Jan 2020 às 13:29)

7°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2020 às 13:47)

Aqui mais um dia agradável de lnverno, com Sol quente.
*11.6ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2020 às 14:42)

Boa tarde, por aqui muito sol com 13,1°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jan 2020 às 16:55)

Boas. Mínima de 2.5°C na última noite.
Actual: 7.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2020 às 17:19)

Boas...pela manhã havia muito gelo ...mais um dia cheio de sol ,nunca mais chove ,final de tarde calma ,com 10.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 3.8ºC / 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2020 às 18:22)

Boas...cá vai o post 19.000 ...sem vento  a descer bem ,com 6.9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2020 às 18:28)

Dan disse:


> Uma cotovia-montesina na geada, esta manhã.


Belíssimo registo Dan!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2020 às 19:44)

Boas...tudo calmo ,a temperatura meteu travão ,com 6.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.4ºC / 12.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Jan 2020 às 19:54)

Boa noite, Covilhã 8.2°c, com céu limpo e vento fraco se bem que durante a tarde ainda apareceram algumas nuvens altas.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.2°c
Min 4.7°c
Max 10.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 7.7ºc a essa hora.
Min horária -2.3°c às 8h
Max horária 14.2°c às 16h

Caminhada de manhã :

A geada habitual no Vale da Ribeira da Carpinteira junto à antiga fábrica da Nova Penteação:











Algum gelo pelo caminho :










O Picoto ao Sol:






Perto das 10h , algum nevoeiro na Cova da Beira:






4.1ºc a 1050mts. às 11h:






Por volta das 9h deixei um auriol junto à entrada de uma mina a cerca de 800mts.alt, e voltei para o recolher já perto das12h.
0.2ºc quando o recolhi  com mínima de -0.4ºc:


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jan 2020 às 20:04)

Boa noite. Mínima de *-1.2ºC.*

Sigo com 4.7ºC e céu limpo. Para já a mínima anual está igual à do ano anterior e consistentemente tem andado sempre na casa dos -2ºC...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2020 às 00:00)

Douro visto do céu: nevoeiro!


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2020 às 00:01)

1.0ºC atuais sem vento, céu estrelado com algumas nuvens esparsas


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jan 2020 às 01:25)

3.9°C // 62%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2020 às 07:50)

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro com congelação por estas bandas. -3ºC e gelo denso nas superfícies.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2020 às 07:54)

*-0.2ºC*, a mínima até agora foi de *-0.6ºC*
Alguma(pouca) geada.*





*


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2020 às 08:10)

Bom dia, hoje menos frio, -0,6°C devido ao nevoeiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2020 às 11:34)

"#Bragança, esta manhã com muito gelo nas vias.
 Precaução nas estradas! Modere a velocidade, o gelo vai persistir nas zonas sombrias.
13.01.2020
Pedro Sousa"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2020 às 12:05)

Boas ...pouco sol a entrar ,nunca mais chove ,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Jan 2020 às 13:30)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 8.9°c, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
De manhã o céu encontrava-se emcoberto,  na Cova da Beira havia geada abaixo dos 550mts.+- e a temperatura era cerca de 3°c menos do que na cidade.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.9°c
Min 5°c
Max 8.9°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 5.7ºc a essa hora.
Min horária -2.4°c às 8h
Max horária 5.7°c às 12h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2020 às 13:34)

No meu sensor já +0,1ºC, mas noutras estações da cidade ainda inferor a zero.

Algumas quedas esta manhã. Um pouco de nevisco por volta das 11:20h, para além do sincelo na vegetação. Mais um dia com ar de inverno.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2020 às 14:09)

9.6ºC, céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2020 às 15:08)

Boas...mais sol ,continua o ambiente fresco ,hoje tass bem ao sol ,com 10.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2020 às 16:46)

*7.3ºC*, temperatura a descer bem, ventinho desagradável na rua.

O dia foi mais fresco hoje, máxima de* 10.1ºC
*


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2020 às 17:22)

Hoje em Miranda do Douro ( Fotos Facebook  - Município Miranda do Douro )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2020 às 18:31)

Boas...tarde cheia de sol ,para o final da tarde nuvens a chegar ...de momento já nublado...a manta a fazer subir a temperatura ,já esteve abaixo dos 7ºC,com 7.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2020 às 19:20)

Boa noite, em Arganil nevoeiro até às 12:00, algumas nuvens, 6,9°C.

Fotos de hoje de manhã que não tive tempo de publicar com geada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2020 às 21:03)

Boas...continua nublado ...temperatura não mexe ,com 8.5ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 10.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Jan 2020 às 22:35)

Boas , na Covilhã céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco com 6.8°c.
.
Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.8°c
Min 5°c
Max 9.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 6.5ºc a essa hora.
Min horária -2.4°c às 8h
Max horária 10.6°c às 15h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2020 às 01:15)

Trancoso


Tutti POMBO


----------



## Bajorious (14 Jan 2020 às 01:45)

Nublado, sem vento.
5.0°C // 81%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2020 às 08:39)

Bom dia, hoje muitas nuvens e 11,6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Jan 2020 às 08:56)

Bom dia, Covilhã 7.1°c, céu nublado e vento fraco, já caiu algum aguaceiro (primeiro de 2020)que deixou o solo todo molhado se bem que não chegou a acumular na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.1°c
Min 6.9°c
Max 7.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 5.4ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 5.3°c às 7h
Max horária 6.3°c à 1h e às 4h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Jan 2020 às 13:15)

Boas, Covilhã 7.1°c, manhã de céu nublado, já chuviscou um pouco fazendo o primeiro acumulado do ano sem ser de nevoeiro, 0.3mm na estação do aeródromo entre as 11h e as 12h.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.1°c
Min 6.9°c
Max 7.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 5.6ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 5.3°c às 7h
Max horária 6.3°c à 1h e às 4h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2020 às 13:36)

11ºC, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2020 às 15:10)

Snifa disse:


> Hoje em Miranda do Douro ( Fotos Facebook  - Município Miranda do Douro )




Imagens simplesmente magníficas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2020 às 15:11)

Boas ...hoje está fresquinho ...finalmente os primeiros chuviscos do ano ,chuviscou a meia da manhã e parece que voltaram novamente ,com 8.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2020 às 16:21)

Boas ...esta já molha ,tudo tapado e escuro ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2020 às 16:23)

Já chuvisca, 9.4ºC


----------



## Bajorious (14 Jan 2020 às 16:54)

Boas.
Mínima de 4.3°C na última noite.
Máxima hoje de 5.2°C. (Bastante próximas uma da outra).

Actual: 5.0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (14 Jan 2020 às 17:06)

11ºC no exterior
E até agora nada de chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2020 às 18:44)

Boas...mais moderada ...primeiro do ano de 1.0mm,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Jan 2020 às 19:02)

Boas , na Covilhã chuva fraca desde cerca das 16h30m , 4.2mm até às 18h na estação do aeródromo.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2020 às 20:35)

Primeiro dia de chuva com acumulação, neste mês. Por agora vai chuviscando com 5,8ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 0,9ºC / 7,3ºC


O dia de ontem decorreu com nevoeiro com congelação, pequena precipitação de neve em grão e formação de sincelos na vegetação até ao início da tarde.

Os meus extremos de ontem: -1,6ºC / 1,1ºC


Os próximos dias devem se consideravelmente mais quentes que os que temos tido neste inicio de 2020.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Jan 2020 às 20:55)

Mantêm-se a chuva fraca na Covilhã, 
8.5mm até às 20h com 7.3°c no auriol.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2020 às 21:01)

Boas...só nublado ,com 9.3ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2020 às 22:18)

Boas...só nublado,mais vento de S,temperatura vai subindo,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Jan 2020 às 23:35)

Boa noite, hoje pela serra e aos 1100 mts nevoeiro e a temperatura nos 4 graus, que devido ao windchill aumentava a sensação de frio.
Sigo com 11.1, ouço a zoada que o vento faz nos pinheiros que ainda restam de pé


Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2020 às 07:44)

Bom dia, ontem foi chuviscando a partir das 17 horas, o vento foi o rei, mesmo durante a noite e madrugada pouca chuva e vento moderado a forte, a chuva começou a cair à pouco com 14,1°C e 1,0mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2020 às 08:02)

*9.7ºC*
Chuva forte na última hora, *7.1mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Jan 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia, Covilhã 9.3°c, com chuva moderada e vento fraco.
Acumulado de ontem foi de 14.6mm e hoje até às 8h é de 9.7mm na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.3°c
Min 7.9°c
Max 9.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 9.3ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 6.9°c às 0h
Max horária 9.3°c às 8h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2020 às 11:28)

*11.3ºC*
Sem chuva nas últimas duas horas.

*11.7mm* acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Jan 2020 às 13:08)

Boas, manhã de chuva fraca ou moderada na Covilhã com 10.4°c agora, na estação do aeródromo até às 12h com 23.2mm de acumulado.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.4°c
Min 7.9°c
Max 10.4°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 10.4ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 6.9°c às 0h
Max horária 10.4°c às 12h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2020 às 14:44)

Boas...já se precisava desta rega ...já alguma coisa hoje ,manhã chuvosa e agora já com algumas abertas ,com 13.9ºC e 9.0mm.

Dados de ontem 5.8ºC / 10.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2020 às 17:38)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco ,com 14.3ºC....temperatura mais suave .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2020 às 19:52)

Boas...só nublado ,vento fraco ,temperatura suave ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Jan 2020 às 20:10)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11.2°c,  a chover de forma moderada a forte desde à cerca de 10 minutos.
A tarde foi de aguaceiros , até às 19h acumulado de 33.8mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.2°c
Min 7.9°c
Max horária 11.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 11.7ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 6.9°c às 0h
Max horária 12.1°c à 16h e às 17h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Jan 2020 às 22:52)

Boas, na Covilhã chove sem interrupção desde cerca das 19h30m , entre chuva fraca a moderada com um ligeiro período de mais forte o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 22h vai em 42.9mm.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Jan 2020 às 23:05)

Está noite a chuva foi quase exclusiva da Cova da Beira.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Jan 2020 às 23:20)

Bom noite alguns aguaceiros durante o dia, pela serra a temperatura nos 8 graus. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jan 2020 às 08:54)

Bom dia, Covilhã 10.7°c, céu muito nublado e vento fraco ,noite calma em relação à chuva se bem que me apercebi de um bom aguaceiro por volta das 4h30m.
Acumulados:
Ontem 43.5mm
Hoje até as 8h 2.4mm
Mês/ano 61mm
Hidrologico 951.7mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.7°c
Min 10.7°c
Max 11.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8 as com 10.8ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 10.8°c
Max horária 11.2°c

Base das nuvens aos 1200mts+-








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2020 às 15:59)

Boas...só nublado e algo ventoso ,sem pinga há mais de 24h ...estava prometida alguma ,com 14.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.7ºC / 14.4ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2020 às 17:25)

*10.1ºC*
Chuva moderada desde as 16h30 aproximadamente, *4.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2020 às 18:04)

*9.6ºC*, chuva forte na última meia-hora, *8.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jan 2020 às 18:14)

Boas, a chuva voltou pouco antes das 17h , vai caindo de forma fraca a moderada desde então.
3.5 mm de acumulado hoje até às 17h na estação do aeródromo.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2020 às 18:49)

Boas...depois de alguns pingos ao final da tarde ...agora bem e puxada algum vento ,com 11.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2020 às 19:55)

Boas...já   parou...a limpar e a refrescar ,a descer e com 9.5ºC...mínima do dia...de 5.0mm.


----------



## huguh (16 Jan 2020 às 20:32)

por aqui alguma chuva mas de curta duração, mais intensa principalmente por volta das 17h


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jan 2020 às 20:58)

Boa noite , Covilhã 9.7°c, choveu desde pouco antes das 17h até cerca das 19h30m, durante este período 10.1mm .
Agora já com céu limpo após se ter instalado nevoeiro quando parou de chover.

Acumulados até às 20h
Hoje 12.5mm
Mês/ano 71.1mm
Hidrologico 960.8mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual e minima 9.7°c
Max 12.6°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h com 9ºc a essa hora que é a mínima horária de hoje.
Min horária 9°c às 20h
Max horária 12.3°c às 16h



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2020 às 21:43)

Boas...nevoeiro pela zona sul ,com 8.3ºC e já sem vento .


----------



## Bajorious (17 Jan 2020 às 01:34)

Acumulado do dia de 19.2 mm (meteoestrela).

De momento muito nevoeiro. Registo 7.4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2020 às 06:24)

Bom dia, ontem à semelhança de anteontem precipitação nos 5,7mm, ontem o vento foi dominante e a chuva começou a cair depois das 16 horas. Hoje 2,7mm com 11,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Jan 2020 às 11:04)

*10.3ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
Não renderam muito estes últimos dias, apenas *26.2mm* no mês e no ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2020 às 14:52)

Boas...foi-se ,sol e nuvens ,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 14.7ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2020 às 17:01)

Boas...tudo calmo ...sem sol ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2020 às 22:57)

Boa noite,
Já cheguei a Zibreira, em Idanha-a-Nova, e está céu nublado.  

A pré-frontal, entretanto, já está a entrar pela região Centro, tal como o previsto. A ver se por aqui também chove. 

Sigo a estação Wunderground de Zarza la Mayor, a maior estação da zona, que segue com 9,4°C e a temperatura a subir depois de ter atingido os 8,8°C às 22:00. É um belo sinal de que vem aí chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2020 às 23:34)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 9.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jan 2020 às 02:47)

Chove de forma moderada. Vento fraco.

Registo 8.4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2020 às 08:57)

Bom acumulado durante a noite, *19.3mm* 
Agora vai chuvisando com nevoeiro, *8.6ºC*


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2020 às 09:01)

Base das nuvens pelos 700/750m, neblina, algum chuvisco e 4,0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jan 2020 às 09:03)

Bom dia , Covilhã 9.4°c , vai chuviscando depois de uma noite de muita chuva.
Até às 8h 36.6mm de acumulado na estação do aeródromo.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2020 às 11:14)

Bom dia, 
Por Zibreira também choveu, embora menos que na minha terra. 

Em Zarza la Real tiveram um acumulado de 7,9 mm. Em Castelo Branco foi de 12,5 mm. Por aqui deve ter sido para aí uns 8/9 mm.  
Agora estão 10,8°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2020 às 11:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por Zibreira também choveu, embora menos que na minha terra.
> 
> Em Zarza la Real tiveram um acumulado de 7,9 mm. Em Castelo Branco foi de 12,5 mm. Por aqui deve ter sido para aí uns 8/9 mm.
> Agora estão 10,8°C e céu pouco nublado.



Boas,
Zibreira ou Zebreira?
Há uma terra chamada Zebreira aí, que até tem uma estação do IPMA.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2020 às 11:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Zibreira ou Zebreira?
> Há uma terra chamada Zebreira aí, que até tem uma estação do IPMA.


É Zebreira, é...
Pois é! Tem uma estação oficial. 
E o acumulado na estação oficial foi de 9,9 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2020 às 13:13)

Boas….houve rega durante a noite ....tudo tapado e chuva fraca ,com 11.8ºC e 12.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2020 às 14:54)

12°C no Fundão, com céu muito nublado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jan 2020 às 17:16)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 11.1°c, depois de uma noite de muita chuva, a manhã e inicio de tarde foram mais calmas com chuviscos ou chuva fraca .
A precipitação parou cerca das 15h, agora com céu praticamente limpo na cidade.

Acumulados:
Ontem 0.9mm
Hoje até as 16h 43.9mm
Mês/ano 116mm
Hidrológico 1006.7mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.1°c
Min 9°c
Max 11.6°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 16h com 11.3ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 6.9°c às 3h
Max horária 11.3°c *as 16h

Muita nebulosidade para nascente , para os lados da Malcata


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2020 às 17:35)

Boas...céu mais aberto e algum ventode WNW...a chuva foi-se ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2020 às 18:24)

*9.6ºC*, alguma chuva na última hora.
*21.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jan 2020 às 18:44)

Boas, na Covilhã o vento a aumentar de intensidade , o pessoal da rtp que está no centro da cidade a fazer o "aqui Portugal" está a rapar frio.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jan 2020 às 19:45)

Alguma chuva hoje mas nada de especial.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

Boas...vento ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2020 às 20:31)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguma chuva hoje mas nada de especial.



Caiu sobretudo durante a noite.

*7.8ºC*, o acumulado não se alterou, algum vento.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jan 2020 às 21:23)

Nickname disse:


> Caiu sobretudo durante a noite.
> 
> *7.8ºC*, o acumulado não se alterou, algum vento.



Deitei-me mesmo muito tarde e apercebi-me. Um Inverno bastante aborrecido até agora.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Jan 2020 às 02:57)

8.2°C // 66%Hr
Algum vento mas nada de especial.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2020 às 08:37)

Depois de 4 dias de intervalo, voltam as manhãs com ar invernal. Os carros amanheceram com uma espessa camada de gelo denso resultante da chuva que caiu esta noite. Mínimas a rondar os 0ºC em algumas estações aqui perto.

Registo agora 1,4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2020 às 09:09)

Bom dia, hoje nevoeiro com 7,7°C, ontem 14,0mm e sexta feira 2,7mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Jan 2020 às 11:12)

Bom dia, Covilhã 10.8°c, com céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado com rajadas fortes(durante a noite também foi assim que esteve o vento)com a média horária mais elevada na estação do aeródromo de 34.6km/h de Norte às 10h .

Ontem ainda caiu um pequeno aguaceiro ao inico da noite mas sem acumulação.

Acumulados na estação do aeródromo:
Ontem 43.9mm
Mês/ano 116mm
Hidrológico 1006.7mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.8°c
Min 8.6°c
Max 10.8°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 10h com 10.7ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 8.2°c às 2h
Max horária 10.7°c *as 10h

A caminhada de hoje foi pela cidade, deixo umas imagens:

Para norte , com nuvens para a Serra da Estrela:






Para nascente alguma nebulosidade para nordeste para os lados da Beira Alta:






Praça do Município:






Para sul, a Serra da Gardunha:






Para poente, com o Alto do Livros ao centro:






Para noroeste o Vale da Ribeira da Goldra:






A Covilhã e a Serra:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2020 às 12:51)

Boas...sol  e nuvens ...ventoso ,com 12.3ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.9ºC / 13.7ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2020 às 16:21)

Um passeio pelas montanhas, esta manhã.

Sol, mas um windchill bem baixinho. 






O vento a arrastastar as placas de gelo conta a margem sudoeste.





Os salpicos da ondulação a gelar na vegetação.





Uma linha de água em modo sólido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2020 às 18:40)

Boas...ventania fresca ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Jan 2020 às 19:25)

Boas , Covilhã 8.2°c que é a minima de hoje , dia de céu praticamente limpo com vento moderado a forte provocando uma sensação térmica muito fria.
Média horária do vento mais elevada de hoje na estação do aeródromo foi entre as 12h e as 13h com 37.1km/h de norte, a Hr teve uma mínima de 35% às 17h.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.2°c
Min 8.2°c
Max 11.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 9.2ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 8.2°c às 2h
Max horária 11.8°c as 15h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2020 às 19:58)

Dan disse:


> Um passeio pelas montanhas, esta manhã.
> 
> Sol, mas um windchill bem baixinho.
> 
> ...


Isso é aonde? Nas lagoas de Sanábria??


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2020 às 20:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isso é aonde? Nas lagoas de Sanábria??



Sim.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2020 às 20:38)

Boa noite,
Devido ao trabalho que tenho tido, não consegui vir aqui ao fórum.

Resumidamente, ontem foi um dia que acabou com céu pouco nublado, após uma manhã chuvosa (que acumulou 10 mm na estação oficial de Zebreira). 
Já o dia de hoje foi um dia que começou com alguma humidade relativa e acabou bem seco. Neste momento a temperatura está a descer rápido, e segue nos 8,5°C. A mínima horária de 7,9°C deverá ser superada até à meia-noite. A sensação térmica é bem baixa, com rajadas de 50 km/h de nordeste. 

Durante a tarde, ainda pude visitar vários locais do sul do concelho de Idanha-a-Nova. Confesso que esta zona é muito interessante pela sua história e natureza, mas muito mal aproveitada a nível turístico, mesmo tendo aqui ao lado o Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional. 
As paisagens na zona são algo diferentes do que estamos habituados nas Beiras, com os montes ao longe, as planícies verdes até perder de vista, as retas nas estradas... Parece mais a Extremadura ou o Alentejo que a Beira Baixa! 

Ficam aqui algumas imagens que retirei da Câmara Municipal, dos locais que visitei:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2020 às 20:57)

Boas...ventania ,com 6.7ºC...mínima até ao momento .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jan 2020 às 21:25)

Estaria uma bela noite de inverno se estivesse a chover/nevar. Assim está só uma grande ventania.


----------



## Serrano (19 Jan 2020 às 21:33)

Algum vento no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 4°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2020 às 22:12)

Que ventania aqui na Zebreira! 
A máxima horária até agora foi de 50 km/h, mas não me admirava nada que chegasse aos 60 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2020 às 22:29)

Vai aparecendo ocorrencias devido ao vento forte, maioritariamente são quedas de árvore.


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Jan 2020 às 22:54)

Boa noite, dia de céu praticamente limpo, o vento a soprar fraco a moderado a partir da tarde, ainda assim e apesar do vento ainda deu para fazer uma caminhada.
Sigo com 8.2 e 28% de humidade. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Jan 2020 às 23:14)

Foto obtida à pouco na serra da estrela, por Manuel Ferreira / Fotografia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2020 às 23:19)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Foto obtida à pouco na serra da estrela, por Manuel Ferreira / Fotografia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na Torre?


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jan 2020 às 23:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na Torre?



Possivelmente... caso contrário, seria um valor irreal. Segundo a meteoestrela, estão -7.6ºC aos 1900 m.


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Jan 2020 às 23:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na Torre?


Isso não tenho a certeza, mas é bem capaz. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2020 às 00:00)

Vento médio de 69,1km/h entre as 22h e as 23h na estação do IPMA da Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão), com 2,8ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2020 às 01:01)

Serra da Estrela - Torre:* -7.8ºC* aos 1900m. Fazendo as contas a zona da Guarda já estará sobre iso *-5.5ºC *aos 850hpa 
https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/torre/


----------



## Bajorious (20 Jan 2020 às 01:20)

Boas.
Vento forte e gélido.
Registo 2.9°C // 55%Hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2020 às 07:48)

Região centro de Portugal Continental com maior incidência de rajadas de vento e consequentemente maior número de impactos relacionados com quedas de árvores ao longo da última noite.


----------



## Rafa111 (20 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

Isto tem estado aqui uma ventania dos diabos durante a manhã.
É com cada rajada... upa upa


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2020 às 12:01)

Finalmente um dia verdadeiramente frio, *5.1ºC*.
Vento forte, rajadas mais fortes na casa dos 70 a 80km/h


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Jan 2020 às 13:14)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 6.8°c , noite e manhã de vento moderado e forte.
Média horária do vento mais elevada de hoje é de 43.2km/h entre as 0h e 1h.
A rajada máxima de ontem foi de 83.2km/h.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.8°c
Min 3.6°c
Max 6.9°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 5.6ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 2.8°c às 6h,7h e 8h
Max horária 5.6°c as 12h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2020 às 13:48)

O vento já acalmou bem, *7.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2020 às 15:33)

Boas ...depois do vendaval gélido  de há longas horas  e dia sem sol...hoje não se para na rua ,com 7.8ºC e vento mais calmo .

Dados de ontem 5.5ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2020 às 16:15)

Boa tarde,
Dia gélido aqui pela Zebreira, com céu nublado, menos de 10°C e muito, muito vento!!! Sensação térmica e humidade relativa muito baixas!!! 

Há muito tempo que não sentia frio desta maneira. Depois ainda acresce o facto de o local onde tenho vindo a trabalhar nos últimos dias não tem aquecimento. É um gelo do caraças lá dentro! 

Facto interessante: apesar de a tempestade Glória afetar apenas o Mediterrâneo com força, as nuvens da tempestade extendem-se até à Beira Baixa, e as zonas de chuvas até ao oeste da Extremadura, devido à sua dimensão.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2020 às 16:43)

*6.1ºC*, vento moderado, nebulosidade a Este.

Extremos do dia: *7.4ºC*/*2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2020 às 18:19)

Boas ...vento continua mais fraco e meio nublado ,com 6.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2020 às 18:50)

*3.4ºC*, temperatura já a estagnar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2020 às 20:07)

Boas...vento ,com 5.5ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2020 às 20:50)

Só agora é que reparei... Já estou tão habituado a escrever "Charneca" que acabei por escrever o nome da terra onde vivo agora, e não o local onde estou neste momento.  Entretanto a mensagem foi editada... 

Voltando ao assunto, continua o tempo gélido lá fora, embora o vento tenha diminuído um pouco. O céu também abriu ligeiramente, e deverá ficar limpo esta noite devido ao afastamento da zona ocidental da Tormenta Glória. 
Estão, neste momento, 6,2°C por aqui.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Jan 2020 às 20:54)

Boa noite, Covilhã 5.6°c ,manteve-se o vento moderado a forte durante a  tarde e inicio de noite se bem que com rajadas menos fortes que durante a manhã e noite passda o céu tem estado parcialmente nublado e a Hr sempre perto dos 50%.
A sensação térmica é muito fria.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.6°c
Min 3.6°c
Max 7.4°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h com 4.7ºc a essa hora.
Min horária 2.8°c às 6h,7h e 8h
Max horária 7°c as 16h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2020 às 21:16)

Boas….mais vento ,com 4.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 3.0ºC / 8.5ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Jan 2020 às 21:18)

Pela Serra da Estrela acima dos 1300mts as temperaturas terão estado todo o dia abaixo de 0°c.
A máxima horária nas Penhas Douradas das últimas 24h é de -0.5 às 13h de hoje.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Jan 2020 às 22:18)

Dados _*Meteoestrela*_ do dia de hoje:

*Torre:* -9,1ºC / - 5,6ºC
*Penhas da Saúde:* - 6,3ºC / - 1,1ºC
*Covilhã:* 0,9 ºC / 4,9ºC

Se a tudo isto somarmos o ventinho...


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Jan 2020 às 22:22)

Boa noite, dia bem frio devido ao windchill, hoje não andei pela serra, mas ainda assim o frio era bem notório.
Sigo com 7.2 e 30 % hr. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2020 às 07:58)

Bom dia, alguma geada com 0°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Jan 2020 às 08:50)

Bom dia, Covilhã , com céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado a forte como aliás toda a noite.
Média horária do vento mais elevada de hoje é de 33.8km/h entre as 7h e 8h.
A rajada máxima de ontem foi de 80.3km/h.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.3°c
Min 4.3°c
Max 5.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 3.6°c a essa hora.
Min horária  2.9°c às 6h
Max horária 4°c as 3h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2020 às 09:39)

Segue mais quente que ontem por esta hora, *3.9ºC*
Já a mínima foi um pouco mais baixa, *1.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2020 às 10:54)

Boas...vento seco e ,sol ,com 8.0ºC...não se pode andar lá fora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2020 às 13:55)

Boas...sol  e algumas nuvens ,vento ,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2020 às 18:42)

Boas...meio nublado ,vento ,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2020 às 19:27)

*7ºC*
Menos frio hoje, máxima de *10.7ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2020 às 20:06)

Estes ecos no interior centro são chuva ou virga?


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2020 às 20:09)

Boa noite, o vento foi aumentando de intensidade com o avançar da manhã, ainda há mas menos intenso, 9,6°C e vento de leste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jan 2020 às 20:30)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia bem frio aqui por Zebreira. O dia começou com sol, mas acabou com nebulosidade e até já pingou, embora sem acumulação. 
Agora estão 7,5°C e está céu nublado. 



luismeteo3 disse:


> Estes ecos no interior centro são chuva ou virga?


No caso da zona, é chuvisco fraco que pouco acumula.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2020 às 22:07)

Boas….tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 7.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 10.8ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Jan 2020 às 23:10)

Boa noite, mais um dia frio devido ao windchill.
Amanheceu com uma fina camada de geada, ao longo do dia o céu foi ficando bastante nublado aumentando ainda mais a sensação de frio.
Sigo com 9.3 e 38 % hr 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (22 Jan 2020 às 03:20)

O vento diminuiu bastante e com isso a Hr subiu.

Registo 5.5°C // 77%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2020 às 12:52)

Boas ...já em forma de aguaceiros ...bem vinda ,com 8.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2020 às 14:37)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam...mais fracos ,com 8.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2020 às 16:28)

Boas...só nublado e sem já algum tempo ,com 9.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2020 às 19:20)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2020 às 20:33)

Boa noite, hoje o céu esteve sempre nublado, de manhã 3,0°C e por agora 7,5°C.

Foto tirada de manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2020 às 21:05)

"Cenário glacial na Serra da Estrela!
Nós próximos dias deverá nevar um pouco, não será muito, mas dará para compor a serra para uma visita.
22.01.2020"





Fotos simplesmentes espectaculares...


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jan 2020 às 03:32)

Chuva a chegar aqui em breve.
Registo 7.1°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2020 às 10:52)




----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2020 às 11:43)

Neve também na Serra das Meadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2020 às 11:44)

Boas ...chuvinha durante a noite ,tudo tapado  e sem chuva,com 8.2ºC e 12.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 5.7ºC / 9.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2020 às 12:31)

Boas...está de volta .


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Jan 2020 às 13:38)

Boa tarde, na Covilhã 7.3º (auriol a 610mts.)chuva fraca desde cerca das 4h , acumulado entre 10mm a 15mm tendo em conta as estações próximas já que a do aeródromo está sem dados desde as 3h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2020 às 13:46)

Boas...continua ,de 16.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2020 às 14:12)

Aqui ainda não choveu, *8.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2020 às 14:42)

Boas...não para ,com 20.0mm e o vento aumentar.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2020 às 15:55)

Começou agora a chover, com *7.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2020 às 16:52)

Boas….ainda ...aguaceiros mais fracos ,com 8.2ºC e 23.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2020 às 21:05)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2020 às 22:09)

*Mau tempo: IPMA eleva para laranja aviso para Guarda e Castelo Branco devido à neve- fonte:24*


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Jan 2020 às 23:10)

Boa noite, hoje pela serra do Açor, água neve e também alguns flocos aos 1100 metros estavam um grau, aos 950 numa aldeia virada a sul caia bem.
Isto a partir das 14.30, sem acumular. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (24 Jan 2020 às 02:16)

Não chove.
6.6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Jan 2020 às 13:19)

Boa tarde, na Covilhã 9.2º (auriol a 610mts.), com céu nublado e vento fraco.
Hoje com alguma chuva fraca até meio da manhã , a estação do aeródromo continua off , acumulado de ontem terá rondado os 20mm tendo em conta as estações próximas.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2020 às 14:16)

Boas….sem pinga desde ontem...só nublado ,com 10.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 7.0ºC / 8.5ºC  e de 24.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2020 às 15:18)

Boas...já ,com nuvens a chegarem de SE ,a virem do sitio certo ,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2020 às 15:46)

Boa tarde 
Hoje por Lamego 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
10,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2020 às 16:51)

Boas...a foi só uma pequena passagem ,só nublado e com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2020 às 21:01)

Boas….tudo calmo ,pelo radar parece estar por momentos,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2020 às 21:44)

Lamego city
6,0°C atuais 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Vento de SE

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2020 às 21:45)

Boas...já cá está .


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Jan 2020 às 23:32)

Boas, na Covilhã depois de uma tarde com alguns pequenos aguaceiros e um início de noite sem precipitação, eis que a chuva está de volta.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (24 Jan 2020 às 23:59)

Boas. Volta a nevar com intensidade aos 1600 mts.
Penhas da Saúde
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3518264708214833&id=101779189863419

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (25 Jan 2020 às 01:51)

Nublado. Não chove.
Registo 7.1°C // 86%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Jan 2020 às 09:17)

Bom dia , Covilhã 8.2°c (auriol 610mts.),com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.
Ao vir para o trabalho deu para ver no topo da encosta o branco da neve acima dos 1400mts.+-, avizinha-se um fim de semana de muitos visitantes pela Serra e o estado do tempo parece ajudar, se bem que a máxima prevista pelo ipma nas Penhas da Saúde é de 5°c e na Torre de 2°c.
Durante esta noite cerca de 1mm de precipitação.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2020 às 10:11)

Boas...alguns chuviscos durante a noite e manhã ,nublado e vento fraco,com 8.9ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 10.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2020 às 10:45)

Bom dia 
Lamego 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
O sol por vezes espreita 
Temperatura atual de 7,5°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2020 às 13:50)

8°C no Sarzedo, com a neve no horizonte 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Jan 2020 às 14:40)

Boa Tarde, fotos de ontem da Serra da Estrela, pela serra do Açor estava fresco, o vento aumentatava a sensação de frio, as fotografias já foram obtidas no sopé da serra do açor.
Bom fim de semana. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk
Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas este telemóvel não dá para mais, é um telemóvel de trabalho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2020 às 17:39)

Boas...hoje já houve sol  pela tarde com melhor ambiente na rua ,o dia a findar ainda com uma passagem de aguaceiros  de 20 minutos,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2020 às 18:34)

Boas...com céu limpo já se vê a temperatura a descer ,com 8.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2020 às 21:10)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Jan 2020 às 02:33)

As mínimas baixas estão de volta.
Registo 3.9°C // 82%Hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2020 às 08:43)

Bom dia, depois de 8,7mm de quinta-feira, sexta um aguaceiro fraco de manhã e ontem ao final da tarde 0,2mm com umas pingas. Está manhã formação de geada e por agora 2,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2020 às 09:45)

Esta manhã: nevoeiro e freezing drizzle, com valores de temperatura ligeiramente inferiores a zero.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2020 às 10:31)

Boas...hoje sol ... pela noite,com 10.7ºC...a subir .

Dados de ontem 5.9ºC / 12.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Jan 2020 às 10:57)

Bom dia. Mínima de 3.0°C.
De momento céu pouco nublado com 5.3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Jan 2020 às 16:05)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 10.4°c ,depois de uma manhã de céu limpo e nevoeiro na Cova da Beira passou-se para uma tarde de céu muito nublado.  

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.4°c
Min 5.6°c
Max 10.8°c

Entretanto a estação do aeródromo vai dando alguns dados , de manhã envolta em nevoeiro a temperatura horária das 10h era de 0.4ºc e com 100% de hr (são os primeiros dados de hoje) , às 15h era de 11.5ºc que è a máxima de hoje e com 69% de hr.

Caminhada matinal de ida e volta até ao planalto na zona da Pedra do urso (aos 1400mts+-), com um boa camada de neve a partir desta altitude.

O nevoeiro na Cova da Beira:










Acima dos 1250mts:














































O Picoto visto de cima:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2020 às 17:28)

Boas...mais sol pela manhã ,fim de tarde com o sol a poente aparecer ,já a cortar na chuva ,com 10.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2020 às 20:11)

Boas...sem capacete  a descer bem,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Jan 2020 às 01:26)

Céu nublado e algum nevoeiro a formar-se na zona baixa.

6.9°C // 89%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Jan 2020 às 09:59)

Bom dia, chuva fraca por aqui. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Jan 2020 às 13:46)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 9.9ºc , com chuva fraca a moderada desde cerca das 7h, a estação do aeródromo está sem dados desde as 23h de ontem , assim ,sem poder garantir os valores comparando outras estações próximas o acumulado de hoje rondará os 15mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2020 às 15:10)

Boas ....como estava previsto ,aguaceiros fracos pela manhã e chuva fraca depois do almoço ,dia de inverno ,com 11.8ºC...a subir devagar e com 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 3.9ºC / 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2020 às 18:42)

Boas….chuviscos por cá ,com 12.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2020 às 21:32)

Boas….só nublado por nuvens baixas ,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Jan 2020 às 03:25)

Chuva fraca.
9.3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2020 às 10:12)

Boas...sem pinga desde ontem ...pelo radar parece vir a caminho ,com 12.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 12.4ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jan 2020 às 14:43)

Dia de chuva fraca a moderada, *12.4mm* acumulados.

54.4mm em São João do Monte, Tondela
48.2mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades
Perto dos 30mm em Vouzela e Santa Comba Dão.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jan 2020 às 16:25)

Tempo chatinho, por aqui. Temperatura amena e chuvisco irritante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2020 às 18:42)

Boas...pingos só de manhã ,tarde foi só nublada e continua ...está fraco para ,melhor ambiente na rua hoje e por casa já se nota ,com 13.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2020 às 20:04)

Um dia quente de janeiro, com chuva constante e algum nevoeiro. 10ºC por agora.

Extremos: 7,6ºC / 10,7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jan 2020 às 20:37)

Boa noite, temperatura nos 15°C com 10,5mm de precipitação contra os 2,7 mm de ontem.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2020 às 21:03)

Boas….algumas abertas  e vento fraco,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

Boa noite, dia de bastante chuva, por vezes caiu moderada, o tecto das nuvens desceu bastante durante a tarde chegando aos 500 mts
Sigo com 14.1.

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Jan 2020 às 08:49)

Bom dia, Covilhã 10.1°c, vai chuviscando com muito nevoeiro.
Ontem terá acumulado cerca de 10mm por aqui.
Com a estação do aeródromo sem dados atualizados desde dia 23 não dá para fornecer os valores corretos , este mês fazendo contas por baixo estará nos 170mm.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Jan 2020 às 12:47)

Em Viseu City, outro dia chato. Não está quente nem frio e não faz sol mas também não chove. Está húmido. É o que há.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2020 às 14:12)

Boas...a chuva por aqui não para ...dois dias para para arranjar 1.0mm de chuva ...fartura ,só nublado e com 12.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2020 às 16:22)

*11.1ºC*
Pouca chuva hoje, chuvisco ou chuva fraca, *4.1mm* acumulados.

O mês segue nos *96mm*, 61% da média mensal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2020 às 20:36)

Boas...tarde nublada e sem pinga ,tanta  prometida ,com 12.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Jan 2020 às 22:35)

Boa noite, hoje a temperatura esteve bem amena, alguma chuva fraca durante o dia é nevoeiro na serra.
Sigo com 11.2

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (30 Jan 2020 às 01:31)

Parcialmente nublado, sem vento.
9.1°C // 82%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2020 às 15:16)

Boas….noite sem pinga ,hoje chuva fraca desde o meio da manhã ...hoje o dia está escuro ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 9.9ºC / 13.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2020 às 19:59)

*11.4ºC*
Nevoeiro e chuvisco constante ao longo do dia, *3.1mm* acumulados.

Amplitude térmica muito baixa, osciloue entre os *9.3ºC* e os *11.9ºC*


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2020 às 19:59)

*11.4ºC*
Nevoeiro e chuvisco constante ao longo do dia, *3.1mm* acumulados.

Amplitude térmica muito baixa, a temperatura oscilou entre os *9.3ºC* e os *11.9ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jan 2020 às 21:04)

Nickname disse:


> *11.4ºC*
> Nevoeiro e chuvisco constante ao longo do dia, *3.1mm* acumulados.
> 
> Amplitude térmica muito baixa, a temperatura oscilou entre os *9.3ºC* e os *11.9ºC*



Este tempo é irritante. Pelo menos para mim. Como dizem os miúdos, 'secante'.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2020 às 21:40)

Boas….chuva fraca ,com 12.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Jan 2020 às 01:30)

Boas.
Nevoeiro denso.
Registo 10.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2020 às 10:04)

Boas….nevoeiro ....muito ,só chuviscada ,com 13.1ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.8ºC / 13.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2020 às 15:04)

Boas...tudo tapado ,nevoeiro ,chuva fraca,hoje molha e acumulou alguma coisinha,com 3.0mm e lá fora com 14.4ºC...sem frio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2020 às 18:09)

Boas…depois de alguma pausa na  e o tempo ficar mais claro ,está de e o nevoeiro ,com 14.6ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## amarusp (31 Jan 2020 às 20:55)

Temperaturas exageradamente elevadas para a época


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2020 às 21:24)

Boas...ainda fraquinha,com 14.5ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jan 2020 às 21:42)

amarusp disse:


> Temperaturas exageradamente elevadas para a época



Hoje senti calor. E não, não estou febril.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jan 2020 às 23:39)

amarusp disse:


> Temperaturas exageradamente elevadas para a época


Então preparem -se para o que aí vem a partir de Domingo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nashville (1 Fev 2020 às 00:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Então preparem -se para o que aí vem a partir de Domingo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Ira aumentar, mas ira ser por poucos dias apartir de quinta-feira vao baixar bruscamente...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2020 às 01:19)

Nashville disse:


> Ira aumentar, mas ira ser por poucos dias apartir de quinta-feira vao baixar bruscamente...


Vão descer apenas no Interior Norte e Centro. No resto do país irão manter-se (pelo menos as máximas).


----------



## Toby (1 Fev 2020 às 05:45)

Janeiro de 2020 Braganca
Existem algumas lacunas, mas se um dia for criada uma base de dados portuguesa ... 
Tenha um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Toby (1 Fev 2020 às 06:13)

Janeiro de 2020 Penhas Douradas
Existem algumas lacunas, mas se um dia for criada uma base de dados portuguesa ... 
Tenha um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Nashville (1 Fev 2020 às 09:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vão descer apenas no Interior Norte e Centro. No resto do país irão manter-se (pelo menos as máximas).




Ainda bem... 
É que no próximo  fim de semana ( 8 e 9 ) estarei por terras da Serra da Estrela...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2020 às 09:57)

Boas….dados de ontem 12.0ºC / 15.0ºC e 5.0mm.

De de mês 64.0mm.


----------

